# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Vay mua chung cư Cầu Giấy Center Point trả góp 20 năm với ưu đãi của BIDV

## bdshacinco

Nhằm mục đích hỗ trợ người vay mua nhà tốt nhất ngân hàng BIDV đã nâng thời gian cho vay mua dự án chung cư khách sạn Cầu Giấy lên tối đa 20 năm. Thời gian mua nhà trả góp dài sẽ giúp người vay giảm áp lực về tài chính.

Để được tham gia gói cho vay mua nhà BIDV bạn cần đáp ứng đủ các điều kiện do ngân hàng BIDV quy định như sau:

– Khách hàng là người đang sinh sống và làm việc trên cùng địa bàn có chi nhánh cho vay hoặc gần địa điểm sinh sống cho chi nhánh ngân hàng BIDV.

– Người vay có thu nhập ổn định và đảm bảo khả năng trả nợ.

– Người vay có tài sản đảm bảo cho khoản vay phù hợp theo quy định của BIDV.


* Hồ sơ vay tiền mua căn hộ Cầu Giấy Center Point gồm có:

– Giấy đề nghị vay vốn + phương án trả nợ (theo mẫu BIDV)

– Sổ hộ khẩu/sổ tạm trú, CMND.

– Giấy xác nhận độc thân/ Giấy đăng ký kết hôn.

– Tài liệu liên quan đến giấy tờ nhà, đất, sửa chữa, xây dựng nhà.

– Tài liệu liên quan đến tài sản đảm bảo cho khoản vay.

– Tài liệu chứng minh nguồn thu nhập của người vay: hợp đồng lao động, bảng lương,…

Trước khi ra quyết định vay tiền mua chung cư 110 Cầu Giấy bạn cần cân nhắc lựa chọn một căn nhà phù hợp với nhu cầu và điều kiện tài chính của bản thân. Hơn nữa cũng cần lưu ý thời gian vay. Nếu thời gian vay quá ngắn áp lực trả nợ càng lớn, tuy nhiên nếu thời gian vay quá dài sẽ khiến số lãi phải trả lớn.

Giá bán Cầu Giấy Center Point đang dao động vào khoảng 30 – 32tr/m2 với đa dạng diện tích từ 52 – 129m2. Vậy chỉ với 1,6 tỷ bạn có thể sở hữu một căn hộ tại đây.

LH mua bán căn hộ Center Point 110 Cầu Giấy: 0913.909.155

----------


## ninhhanoi

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội*
*Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

Sản phẩm nhà mình cung cấp đều gia công làm tay thủ công hết nhé, mình lấy xưởng nhà và xưởng họ hàng quanh nhà, và từ những thuyền đánh cá mới cập cảng nên đảm bảo độ tươi ngon nhất để chuyển lên Hà Nội cho các anh chị cô bác ạ, nhà em cam kết không chất bảo quản nhé! Xe chuyển cũng là xe nhà nên em đảm bảo giá luôn rẻ nhất nhé (tất nhiên so với sản phẩm tốt chất lượng cao chứ không so với hàng kém chất lượng).

Tiêu chí bán hàng nhà em là: “Khách chọn sử dụng nhà em hay nhà ai không quan trọng, quan trọng khách dùng sản phẩm nhà em 1 lần muốn dùng mãi “ 

Đối với cô bác anh chị sống Hà Nội chắc xa lạ với những con cá trứng, cá trê trứng biển lắm đúng không? vì số lượng bắt được ít, đa số hộ gia đình để lại nhà ăn hay bán tại Quảng Ninh tiêu thụ hết và ít bán ra ngoài, hôm nay em đưa lên Hà Nội 1 ít cho cô bác thưởng thức nhé!

Giá em niêm yết đúng giá cửa hàng nhà bán tại chợ Hạ Long nhé!

*Cá trứng : 90.000đ/kg*

*Cá trê biển trứng : 110**.000đ/kg*
*Cá trai biển trứng : 110**.000đ/kg*

$Link$

----------

